# California Politicians Should Be Charged/Jailed Under This Law !!!!



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*




*


*Deprivation Of Rights Under Color Of Law*
*Summary:*


Section 242 of Title 18 makes it a crime for a person acting under color of any law to willfully deprive a person of a right or privilege protected by the Constitution or laws of the United States.
For the purpose of Section 242, acts under "color of law" include acts not only done by federal, state, or local officials within the their lawful authority, but also acts done beyond the bounds of that official's lawful authority, if the acts are done while the official is purporting to or pretending to act in the performance of his/her official duties. Persons acting under color of law within the meaning of this statute include police officers, prisons guards and other law enforcement officials, as well as judges, care providers in public health facilities, and others who are acting as public officials. It is not necessary that the crime be motivated by animus toward the race, color, religion, sex, handicap, familial status or national origin of the victim.

The offense is punishable by a range of imprisonment up to a life term, or the death penalty, depending upon the circumstances of the crime, and the resulting injury, if any.

*TITLE 18, U.S.C., SECTION 242 *



*Whoever, under color of any law, statute, ordinance, regulation, or custom, willfully subjects any person in any State, Territory, Commonwealth, Possession, or District to the deprivation of any rights, privileges, or immunities secured or protected by the Constitution or laws of the United States, ... shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than one year, or both; and if bodily injury results from the acts committed in violation of this section or if such acts include the use, attempted use, or threatened use of a dangerous weapon, explosives, or fire, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and if death results from the acts committed in violation of this section or if such acts include kidnaping or an attempt to kidnap, aggravated sexual abuse, or an attempt to commit aggravated sexual abuse, or an attempt to kill, shall be fined under this title, or imprisoned for any term of years or for life, or both, or may be sentenced to death. *


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*Privación de derechos bajo el color de la ley
Resumen:*

 La Sección 242 del Título 18 tipifica como delito que una persona que actúe bajo el color de cualquier ley prive intencionalmente a una persona de un derecho o privilegio protegido por la Constitución o las leyes de los Estados Unidos.

 A los efectos de la Sección 242, los actos bajo el "color de la ley" incluyen actos realizados no solo por funcionarios federales, estatales o locales dentro de su autoridad legal, sino también actos realizados fuera de los límites de la autoridad legal de ese funcionario, si los actos son hecho mientras el oficial pretende o pretende actuar en el desempeño de sus funciones oficiales. Las personas que actúan bajo el color de la ley dentro del significado de este estatuto incluyen oficiales de policía, guardias de prisiones y otros funcionarios encargados de hacer cumplir la ley, así como jueces, proveedores de atención en instalaciones de salud pública y otros que actúan como funcionarios públicos. No es necesario que el delito esté motivado por la animadversión hacia la raza, el color, la religión, el sexo, la discapacidad, el estado familiar o el origen nacional de la víctima.

 La ofensa se castiga con una variedad de encarcelamiento hasta un término de vida, o la pena de muerte, dependiendo de las circunstancias del crimen, y la lesión resultante, si existe.

*TÍTULO 18, U.S.C., SECCIÓN 242

 Quien, bajo el color de cualquier ley, estatuto, ordenanza, regulación o costumbre, someta deliberadamente a cualquier persona en cualquier Estado, Territorio, Estado Libre Asociado, Posesión o Distrito a la privación de cualquier derecho, privilegio o inmunidad asegurada o protegida por la Constitución o leyes de los Estados Unidos, ... serán multadas bajo este título o encarceladas por no más de un año, o ambas; y si las lesiones corporales resultan de los actos cometidos en violación de esta sección o si tales actos incluyen el uso, intento de uso o amenaza de uso de un arma peligrosa, explosivos o fuego, serán multados bajo este título o encarcelados no más de diez años, o ambos; y si la muerte resulta de los actos cometidos en violación de esta sección o si tales actos incluyen secuestro o intento de secuestro, abuso sexual agravado, o un intento de cometer abuso sexual con agravantes, o un intento de asesinato, será multado bajo este título , o encarcelados por cualquier período de años o de por vida, o ambos, o pueden ser condenados a muerte.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2018)

*Leftist Propaganda to incite Violence ......*


*Trump to enter enemy territory, but will California 'resistance' rise up or stay home?*

By Cindy Carcamo and Ruben Vives
Mar 11, 2018 | 8:00 AM

Since President Trump took office, California has been the epicenter of the resistance, home to countless protests, marches, impromptu airport rallies and, of course, commentary of various kinds on Facebook and Twitter.

But it's all been done at a distance, because Trump has avoided California. Until this week.

Trump will spend Tuesday and a bit of Wednesday in Southern California, visiting prototypes for the border wall he's vowed to build in San Diego and attending a fundraiser on Los Angeles' Westside.

What remains unclear is whether his brief visit will bring out major protests. Some anti-Trump activists said they intend some kind of action, but so far there have been no plans for a massive demonstration such as the women's march last year or some of the immigration demonstrations that clogged the streets of downtown L.A.

Los Angeles Deputy Police Chief Horace Frank, who oversees the counterterrorism and special operations bureau, said that although no permitted protests in the form of marches are planned, authorities do expect to see both opponents and supporters out in numbers during a presidential visit.

"We are prepared for anything," he said.

At least one protest is planned in Beverly Hills area between 4 and 8 p.m Tuesday by a Facebook group, Trump Not Welcome in LA. More than 1,000 people have indicated they will attend. LAPD is preparing for many more protests of various sizes on the Westside. Trump's earlier visits to L.A. while he was a candidate did bring out demonstrators.

Some protests are also planned for the San Diego area.

Ron Gochez, a political secretary with political group Union del Barrio's Los Angeles chapter, is organizing the Beverly Hills protest. The same group plans a rally against Trump on Monday evening in San Diego, the day before he arrives in the region to inspect prototypes for his proposed southern border wall. He plans to visit Beverly Hills the same day, where he plans to attend a Republican fundraiser.

As of Friday afternoon, Gochez said, more than a thousand people were following the Beverly Hills protest Facebook page even though he was still unclear about where the protest would take place.

*"He cannot step foot in this state and not expect an organized response to denounce him," Gochez said. "We have dignity and we can only demonstrate that through denouncing Trump and fighting for freedom from fear. We are not just going to stand with our arms crossed while they deport us or attack Muslims or women's rights."*

California and Trump have been on a collision course since he took office, clashing on immigration, climate change and other issues. The Justice Department last week sued California over state laws aimed at providing sanctuary for those here illegally. Trump and other members of his administration have slammed Oakland's mayor after she issued a public warning last month that immigration agents were about to conduct sweeps across the Bay Area.

This isn't the first time a state has so vehemently opposed a sitting president, said Louis DeSipio, a professor of political science at UC Irvine.

For instance, a cluster of southern states stood in defiance in the late 1950s and early '60s when the federal government sought to desegregate schools.

Still, California stands out in that "you've never had a state as large and as economically and politically important to the nation and the world standing in outright opposition to a sitting president on a number of policies, including immigration," DeSipio said.

Trump has taken longer to visit California than any other president since Franklin D. Roosevelt. That's likely because he remains wildly unpopular here, said Caroline Heldman, a political scientist at Occidental College.

"He could visit other states to promote his border wall, but he's coming to California, the heart of the resistance movement against his presidency, to provoke a fight and throw some red meat to his base," she said.

Of course, Trump does have his supporters in the Golden State. And a few groups plan to support him at a rally Tuesday morning near the border fence prototypes in San Diego.

Robin Hvidston, executive director of We the People Rising, a Claremont-based organization against illegal immigration, said she'll be there. She's heartened by the visit.

"I always point to the fact that more than 4½ million Californians voted for Trump," she said.

Hvidston said Trump's visit demonstrates he is serious about the border.

Craig Griffin, a 71-year-old Paramount resident, said he supports the president’s immigration enforcement, but he doesn’t plan to attend any rallies.

He's hoping any anti-Trump protest will be peaceful.

"I think he's been doing great," he said. "He's been shaking things up."

Griffin's neighbor Teresa Ramirez felt differently.

"I don't want him visiting here," she said. "Why is he coming here? What for? To repeat what he's been telling everyone in the country? ... I feel he's just coming here to spit his toxic words."

Ramirez, a Mexican immigrant who is a naturalized U.S. citizen, hasn’t decided whether she will join the protesters.

Marya Ayloush, a 22-year-old whose father is Syrian Muslim and whose Mexican mother converted to Islam, joined thousands of protesters who converged at Los Angeles International Airport last year to condemn Trump's travel restrictions on predominantly Muslim countries.

She carried a sign that read: "I am a Mexican, Arab, Muslim, Woman. Trump's Boogey Man."

This time, however, she’ll sit it out. Ayloush, a UCLA student majoring in Chicano studies, has finals this week and won’t be able to make it. Still, she said, she supports those who will and said she is aghast at Trump’s visit.

"It's a slap in the face. He's coming to our state, not to mediate or to try to have dialogue, but coming to incite," she said.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

FYI.
Keep it succinct.
I dont care who or what character is involved.
Its just good policy.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> FYI.
> Keep it succinct.
> I dont care who or what character is involved.
> Its just good policy.


*No offense Rick, but that is precisely what the Democrats have done....*
*They have short quick talking points ( That are LIES ! ) to *
*counter the TRUTH which is many times a laborious process to explain*
*because of the way they weave their LIES into the system.....*
*It's that bad !*
*The short to the point way to REALLY deal with this problem would be*
*to arrest the Governor, AG, Mayors and anyone who stands in the way of the LAW.*
*That's how it should be done.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

........................


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

*Trump's coming and the Walls going to go up !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

*Jail Time for California Politicians !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

NO SANCTUARY HERE
*Southern California town votes to reject state's immigration law*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

*Governor Brown, Xavier Becerra, Kevin DeLeon, Eric Garcetti,*
*Okland Mayor and others Perp walk in 5...4...3...2...1*


----------

